# We can't win without Yao



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

When Yao isn't involved in the offense, he's hard at work setting picks for his guards and always trying to stay active. On defense, he's a great presence in the paint, and does a great job guarding guards off the pick and roll. Does a great job using his body to box out opposing big men and let McGrady and Sura swoop in for rebounds. Even though he isn't the quickest big man, the guy is always working hard out there. Never once has a teammate gone down and Yao hasn't rushed to help him up. He's just such a nice guy with so much talent, I can't see why so many people detest the guy, ESPECIALLY in the greater Houston area.

Once Yao gets his shots, he's capable of putting up very impressive numbers. The Sura's and McGrady's will start getting him the ball alot more now that he has shown he can do a great job passing out of the double's and can be a volume shooter without turning the ball over. Simply put, Yao IS a winner. 

Amare's game tonight was typical. Great offensive player, but not much else from him. Doesn't play any defense, rarely boxes out on the boards and spends too much time complaining to the refs even though he went to the line 16 times by throwing his body around, often times out of control. Until he develops an all-round game, I don't see how this guy is any more effective than Yao.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> When Yao isn't involved in the offense, he's hard at work setting picks for his guards and always trying to stay active. On defense, he's a great presence in the paint, and does a great job guarding guards off the pick and roll. Does a great job using his body to box out opposing big men and let McGrady and Sura swoop in for rebounds. Even though he isn't the quickest big man, the guy is always working hard out there. Never once has a teammate gone down and Yao hasn't rushed to help him up. He's just such a nice guy with so much talent, *I can't see why so many people detest the guy, ESPECIALLY in the greater Houston area.*
> 
> Once Yao gets his shots, he's capable of putting up very impressive numbers. The Sura's and McGrady's will start getting him the ball alot more now that he has shown he can do a great job passing out of the double's and can be a volume shooter without turning the ball over. Simply put, Yao IS a winner.
> 
> Amare's game tonight was typical. Great offensive player, but not much else from him. Doesn't play any defense, rarely boxes out on the boards and spends too much time complaining to the refs even though he went to the line 16 times by throwing his body around, often times out of control. Until he develops an all-round game, I don't see how this guy is any more effective than Yao.




I agree with everything you said...but about ppl ripping on Yao all the time here; MRC, u said it yourself, the people of this city are spoiled cuz of what Hakeem did, and they think Yao SHOULD be that good. Yao staying out of foul trouble is essential from now til the end of us in may (or whenever the season ends for us).


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, I think it just revolves around all the hype he received when he was drafted. Yao vs. Shaq. Everyone saying he was the next shaq possible better cause he had a jump shot. He's had a good 3 years but apparently if he doesn't score 25+ a night it's not good enough for some people. He's a very good player. There have been a lot of people saying trade him or don't sign him which is beyond stupid. There's no way rockets management would let Yao get away. Even if he doesn't put up Shaq numbers he's a huge cash cow in the U.S. as well as in China. I don't get all these people ripping Yao.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

he alters shots on defense, and that means less points for the offencive team


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I hate Amare, but I still think he's better than Yao. He's very often unstoppable on offense, while Yao is a little inconsistent. In another couple of years though, Yao will be better. He's just got too good an all-round game.


----------

